# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] BAGLES - small game

## ahmedcrow

This is a small game I reprogrammed it from traditional BASIC, computer will think in a number that consists of three digits and you'll try to guess it, computer will give you some clues to help you, you can read the help.

Note: There's a class module and standard module used to be able to show the png images, I didn't program those modules.

----------


## passel

I suspect with the traditional BASIC program, being "terminal" base, you could look at your inputs and see the results for your earlier guesses displayed.
With your implementation you don't display the results alongside the guesses, so you can't refer back to the previous results and have to rely on you memory of the results for every guess.
That is probably not in the spirit of the game. When I did a search on "Bagels Game" the first link I looked at was a web implementation and it had two columns of textboxes. You entered your guess in a textbox in the left column and the result was shown in the textbox on the same row in the second column.

I think that indicates that you should probably be showing the results for each guess along side the guess in your implementation.

p.s. Also, there is a pdf file here that mentions the rules of the game and says that digits are not to be repeated within the number.
The web version won't accept a guess that has repeated digits, and the small basic version implementation found here does have a nested loop that checks for a duplicate digit in the subsequent choices when choosing the digits for the number, and re-chooses a digit for that position until it is unique.
Perhaps the code you translated didn't do that so wasn't a standard implementation of the game.

----------


## ahmedcrow

You're right, my code wasn't standard one of the game, I have read it but it was in a dialect of BASIC I don't know, so I made the same idea, but I'll study the small basic code you send or the same one for the microcomputers, a same edition of the same book but not for small basic.

----------


## ahmedcrow

I make the game now not to make a number starts with 0 or has a repeated digit.

You can find the standard game code in first book you can download it from here post #1:

http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.p...03#post5198703

the game in page 9

----------

